# Newark Castle



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone got any info on the Newark Castle?
I am researching a Peter MARR who was lost overboard from a fishing vessel and it might have been this one.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

JOHN BAGE said:


> Has anyone got any info on the Newark Castle?
> I am researching a Peter MARR who was lost overboard from a fishing vessel and it might have been this one.


Two fishing vessels with that name so far.( there may be more!)
1.NEWARK CASTLE M7 O.N. 107035 built 1897 of wooden construction. at St.Monance. Owner in 1911 was Alex.Melrose Tynemouth
NEWARK CASTLE SN229 same as above but in 1915 was owned by Kinear & Co.Ltd. North Shields.
Note: does not appear in 1943 Olsen's Almanac

2.NEWARK CASTLE BK43 O.N.125329 built 1909 at Sandhaven of wooden construction.
Owner in 1934 was G.H.Mudd of Grimsby.

Regards
Dave


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is what I have on the first one Dave

Newark Castle: (KY 601) (1897- 1916) (Wood)
O.N. 107035: 85g 30n 87.3 x 19.3 x 9.5 feet
32 hp C.2-cyl by Tweedy Bros North Shields

09.04.1897: Launched by James N. Miller & Sons Ltd St Monans Fife (Yd.No?) for St. Monans Steam Fishing Co Ltd (James N. Miller manager) St. Monans Fife as “Newark Castle” KY 601. 11.06.1897: Completed. 06.1897: Registered at Kirkcaldy KY 601. 11.1901: Kirkcaldy registry closed. 29.11.1901: Owned by North Shields owners. 18.07.1904: Owned by Ernest Kinnard, Milford Haven. 18.07.1904: Registered at Milford Haven M 7. 10.05.1910: Owned by Alexander Melrose, Tynemouth. 23.04.1913: Registered at North Shields SN 229. 05.05.1913: Owned by Kinnear & Co Ltd. North Shields. 10.08.1913: Milford registry closed. 06.07.1916: Captured by submarine and sunk by bomb 23 miles SE from the Tyne. Crew took to small boat. 14.07.1916: North Shields registry closed.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Lots of good information from aavh.
All I can add is an address for Alexander Melrose in 1913. Address given as 4 Horsley Terrace, Tynemouth.

But there was another vessel of the same name:
NEWARK CASTLE O.N.82528.a keel sailing vessel built some time before 1882 which was the year of her rebuild.
She was 56 registered tonnage and in 1892 was owned by Henry Wilson of Besthorp, near Newark, Nottinghamshire.

But since the suggestion is that we lare looking for a fishing vessel, this seems to be an unlikely candidate.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

JOHN BAGE said:


> Has anyone got any info on the Newark Castle?
> I am researching a Peter MARR who was lost overboard from a fishing vessel and it might have been this one.


Hello,
In what year did Peter Marr die? When and where was he born?

Roger


----------



## Ian.stewart28 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all. 

New to the site. I am hoping to find out some more information about the Newark Castle O.N. 82528 referred to by Dave as I believe that Henry Wilson was my Great Great Grandfather. Can anyone assist in pointing me in the right direction please? Dave, please can you tell me where you were able to find out thát information on your previous post as I have been unable to find it myself?

I do know that in 1874 the vessel was one of four caught in a storm while being towed upriver from Hull to the Trent and this resulted in the death of a 9 year old girl. Henry was the Captain of one of the other boats, the L'Orient.

In 1883, Henry was fined whilst on the Trent for not correctly giving the toll collector the weight of his cargo aboard Newark Castle.

I cannot find him on 1891 census though, hence wishing to tie down the 1892 reference.

Many thanks in advance for any help anyòne can provide.

Ian


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Ian.stewart28 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New to the site. I am hoping to find out some more information about the Newark Castle O.N. 82528 referred to by Dave as I believe that Henry Wilson was my Great Great Grandfather. Can anyone assist in pointing me in the right direction please? Dave, please can you tell me where you were able to find out thát information on your previous post as I have been unable to find it myself?
> 
> ...


Hello Ian
The information regarding NEWARK CASTLE O.N.82528 came from the Mercantile Navy List of 1892 ( Sailing vessels )
I have had a look for L'Orient in the same list but without success.
I could not find either vessel in the MNL of 1892 ( Steam vessels )
Sorry I can not find any more info. for you.
Regards
Dave


----------



## Ian.stewart28 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Firstly, apologies for taking so long to reply. Thank you for taking the trouble to post a response. This was really helpful. I did not even know that the Mercantile Navy List existed so this has really helped my research - thanks for the tip. 

As usual, I have answered some questions and found a load more. Chief among them is the history of the vessel pre-1882 when she was rebuilt. I have found several references to her by that name in newspaper articles etc. but she doesn't appear in any of the lists.

Maddening!

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

